

Show HN: Beacon – a no-fee Groupon/Kickstarter platform for Bitcoin - trevelyan
http://thebeacon.cn

======
trevelyan
HN Community,

Long-time user here posting to share news of the BETA release of Beacon.

Beacon is a bitcoin-powered group-buying platform. You tell Beacon how much
you want to raise, and it simplifies the process of creating Groupon and
Kickstarter-style projects. A sample but real crowd-raise is here if you just
want to check out how the site looks and feels:

[https://thebeacon.cn/p/199299765/beer-at-great-leap-
brewery](https://thebeacon.cn/p/199299765/beer-at-great-leap-brewery)

Since Beacon uses bitcoin and smart contracts, there are no predatory
middleman or credit-card fees like with most crowdfunding sites. 100% of
everything raised goes directly to the project creator, less a 0.0001 BTC fee
for network processing. Our backend is built entirely on bitcoin, although I
hope to add other payment methods over time.

So please check it out and let me know what you think! And if you have a
business? Please consider creating a discount sale for bitcoin users and
helping us test it. Thanks!

